# Fastest speeding ticket ever?



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

So he wasn't actually going that fast but...

My buddy picks up his brand new 330Ci last night... doesn't even get to 50 miles and gets his first speeding ticket!! :tsk: 

Hence my idea for this silly poll...

Also: has anyone got a ticket more quickly than my buddy on their new BMW? (Or any car for that matter).


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I got one as soon as I pulled out of the dealer, cop had the place staked out on the other side of the road. OK, not really but it sounded good.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

....still waiting.....


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

not actually waiting for my first but for the poll I guess I'm still waiting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

I thought you wanted to know the fastest speed I was ever written up for...

I have yet to get a speeding ticket in my M3 although, between my wife and I, it's been pulled over 4 times. She got off too.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Got mine within the first week... well under 1000 miles.

My V1 was in the glove compartment. I really felt like a supreme idiot.

At least he only wrote me up for 85 even though he clocked me at 95.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

TD said:


> *I thought you wanted to know the fastest speed I was ever written up for... *


Me too. :dunno: I got nailed about a month ago on my way into work on I-85. I was pulling around a slow line of cars and happened to hit 80 in the process. What I didn't see was the state trooper hiding behind an overpass support column.  :banghead:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *She got off too. *


Don't know what's gotten into me...I'm not going to touch it...just point it out to others. :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Nothing yet, although if a CHP was on 101 near Crescent City last Sunday morning at 8 AM he could have written me up for 120 (absolutely empty straight road out in the middle of nowhere with no entrances/exits).


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> Don't know what's gotten into me...I'm not going to touch it...just point it out to others. :thumbup: *


I KNEW someone was going to latch on to that.

I added that at the last second to clarify that she had not received a ticket from her traffic stop either.

But, hey, I know she was happy about it...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I KNEW someone was going to latch on to that.*


I would have thought Sabrina would beat me to it. Oh well, live and learn


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

Took delivery on a Wednesday, got my ticket the following Tuesday. 78 in a 65. Bastard, he just didn't think the car was mine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Chris330ci said:


> *
> 
> Me too. :dunno: I got nailed about a month ago on my way into work on I-85. I was pulling around a slow line of cars and happened to hit 80 in the process. What I didn't see was the state trooper hiding behind an overpass support column.  :banghead: *


Only 80?!

I've been pulled for 110 in a 50 (on the Clara Barton Pkwy). The cop was sitting in the pull-off for one of the locks just before the turn-off for MacArthur Blvd.

Laser. No chance.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

when i turned 16, my dad turned over the 75 camaro hot rod we built. Bam a 78 in a 25 school zone, but the cop helped me out. My gf at the time was laughing.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Only 80?!
> 
> ...


If this was inbound, it would be classified as "not smart" under Clyde's SPeeding Theory 

They are *ALWAYS* at Lock 7.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> If this was inbound, it would be classified as "not smart" under Clyde's SPeeding Theory
> 
> They are ALWAYS at Lock 7. *


Oh, this was "not smart" under a number of headings:

- I had a Christmas tree (an 8 footer) compeltely IN the car with the trunk closed - stump on the armrest between the front seats - in a '97 Audi A4

- I had encountered an odd backup on the inner-loop of the Beltway on this particular Saturday afternoon and decided to bail off onto the Clara, turn around at MacArthur and head back out and merge back on to the inner-loop at River Road. So I HAD to go fast to make the move worthwhile. (Basically, I wasn't really in a hurry, just playing.)

- I KNOW that the cops sit there.

- The Christmas tree slid into the shifter as I stabbed the brakes when I saw him making the whole pulling-over-thing difficult.

I could go on...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Oh, this was "not smart" under a number of headings:*


I'm surprised there's no "automatically lose your license" thing in the law once you hit triple digits.

:yikes:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> I'm surprised there's no "automatically lose your license" thing in the law once you hit triple digits.
> 
> :yikes: *


AFAIK, there are automatic things like that in a number of states...but they all hinge on the cop writing you up for it. Not all of them will do that all of the time.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Got nabbed with 836 miles on my A6.

Over 3k on new car, and still knocking on simulated wood interior.......


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

I think I had about 15 miles on my '90 Eclipse GS Turbo way back when less then two hours after I picked it up at the dealer. I hit a bubble in the clutch line on the way home causing it to temporarily fail with the car in 5th gear causing me to end up running late for work as it worked it's way out On my way from my dorm to work I got nabbed doing 40-45 in a 25 in a well know speed trap alley in Highland Park, NJ. Still don't believe I was going that fast but...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Scotes said:


> * On my way from my dorm to work I got nabbed doing 40-45 in a 25 in a well know speed trap alley in Highland Park, NJ. *


Farleigh Ridiculous?


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Farleigh Ridiculous?  *


 Not quite Plaz... good ole' Rutgers...some -ack- 12 years ago!


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I've been pulled for 110 in a 50 (on the Clara Barton Pkwy). The cop was sitting in the pull-off for one of the locks just before the turn-off for MacArthur Blvd.
> 
> Laser. No chance. *


More than DOUBLE the speed limit? With a young family at home? And innocent people/families walking/driving on/near the same streets???

Man oh man I wish I was a judge in THAT district.

:tsk:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *
> 
> More than DOUBLE the speed limit? With a young family at home? And innocent people/families walking/driving on/near the same streets???
> 
> ...


I was hoping that I wasn't going to get started on this again.

Rushing to to judge when you don't know the area or the details is quite obscene and pathetic and pitiful.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Scotes said:


> *
> 
> Not quite Plaz... good ole' Rutgers...some -ack- 12 years ago! *


Rutgers...? "Livingstoned" ????

I was Class of '79 , College Ave.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Twice so far - I got nabbed the first month. Got a warning. But got a ticket about a month and a half ago. Had the 325 for 9 months now.

When I had my VW GTi VR6, I got pulled over 6 times in 8 months!! 3 warnings, 3 tickets. The 3 tickets were all in different states. A couple of these were deserved, but the rest I was just going with the flow of traffic - but the cop picked me. Why? Color of the VW? Red, of course...


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

well, I don't have any speeding tickets to really brag about. the last two I did get, though, were both for 85+ where the officer said he was being nice and underestimating the speed. anyway, one was in my 330i and the other was on my 92 BMW R100R.

the worst ticket I got of any kind was (gee... and I still remember the VC number  ) 23109c, exhibition of speed. I fought the ticket and won. especially hard to believe because I was 19 at the time.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

so should we start a new ticket related poll? who has ever gotten a ticket then gone to court to fight it and gotten off because the officer didn't show?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

clyde325xiT said:


> *
> 
> Rushing to to judge when you don't know the area or the details is quite obscene and pathetic and pitiful. *


You have GOT to be kidding. 110 mph on ANY city street is what I would call obscene and pathetic. Moreover, trying to defend such juvenile and reckless behavior is what is pitiful, especially when Mr. Condescending puts OTHER peoples lives at risk. Wake up here.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Only 80?!
> 
> ...


I guess I've been lucky since I occaisonally travel open, boring highways at speeds hastier than that... :eeps: I somehow managed to hit 100mph on an on-ramp yesterday morning. Felt great since usually there are so many cars backed up that you are forced to take it at, oh, 45-50mph...  No flames please, as this was/is a rare occurrence. :angel:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *
> 
> You have GOT to be kidding. 110 mph on ANY city street is what I would call obscene and pathetic. Moreover, trying to defend such juvenile and reckless behavior is what is pitiful, especially when Mr. Condescending puts OTHER peoples lives at risk. Wake up here. *


City street?  I can assure you that the Clara Barton is NOT a city street.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *
> 
> You have GOT to be kidding. 110 mph on ANY city street is what I would call obscene and pathetic. Moreover, trying to defend such juvenile and reckless behavior is what is pitiful, especially when Mr. Condescending puts OTHER peoples lives at risk. Wake up here. *


Your first sentence demonstrates just how obscene, pathetic and pitfiful your rush to judegment is becuase you clearly are not familiar with the are and thus have no idea what you are talking about. The "city street" that you talk about is a limited access road with good sight lines that falls outisde of any city's limits.

Your second sentence may not be obscene but is just as (if not more) pathetic and pitiful when it comes to demonstrating your reading comprehension skills. At no point did I defend TD's actions. All I did was say that rushing to condemn him when you didn't have the facts was obscene, pathetic and pitiful. I did not say that you were wrong...I only infered that you were unqualified to make that judgement.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *
> 
> More than DOUBLE the speed limit? With a young family at home? And innocent people/families walking/driving on/near the same streets???
> 
> ...


This was about 5 years ago before I was married.

And 110 on an empty divided highway is not really a big deal, regardless of what anyone says.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

i know someone who got a tkt even before he bought the car. He was test driving the car and got a speeding tkt. Then he was pissed, but he still got the car. I guess that would be a record.

LIL raja


----------



## DKJBama330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

98 in a 65 in a '96 chevy blazer on a rural 4 lane state highway. I was 16 and stupid at the time.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

clyde325xiT said:


> *
> 
> I did not say that you were wrong...I only infered that you were unqualified to make that judgement. *


Using your faulty blanket logic, 110mph is acceptable outside of a track setting? I believe I can make that judgement that it IS reckless, based on his message, without ANY qualification(s).


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> This was about 5 years ago before I was married.
> 
> And 110 on an empty divided highway is not really a big deal, regardless of what anyone says. *


You left yourself wide open before providing the additional details (e.g. "empty divided highway"). Still STUPID, IMO, but perhaps not as recklessly stupid.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *
> 
> Using your faulty blanket logic, 110mph is acceptable outside of a track setting? I believe I can make that judgement that it IS reckless, based on his message, without ANY qualification(s). *


In some places, in some situations, yes, 110 on open public roads can be perfectly acceptable speeds. When you don't know any of the details, you can *NOT* make an informed and credible judgement. I did say that you "were unqualified to make that judgement" when what I should have said was that you were unqualified to make a credible or informed judgement. You're certainly free to make whatever judgements you wish that are based on your imagination. :thumbup:


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Only 80?!
> 
> I've been pulled for 110 in a 50 (on the Clara Barton Pkwy *


How in the world did you get out of this one?!?!?


----------



## kenratboy (Jul 16, 2002)

Ahh, I am a new driver, fresh blood for the cops, and I have not been pulled over.

Only been driving for two months (yep, I'm young...) but have driven over 3,000 miles for road trips, errands, etc. I have gone 90-100 a few times for fun (and accidentally, look down and your doing 90 in a 65:dunno

Hey, I am sure it will happen some day, but I HOPE I will be older so my insurance doesn't get revenge. I pay $600/yr. and I intend to keep it their.

On my way home today, I had a cop behind AND in front of me, that is nerve racking as hell! Considering the cops wern't too concerned about the speed limit, and I know they could nail me in a second for anything. They were going somewhere, so I don't think they cared what I was doing.


----------

